# An Explosively Natural way to make Cereal/Snack



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

All Natural! Nothing from a laboratory nor a factory! The only flavoring is what YOU put in! The only thing came from a factory is ONLY the Equipment!
















- YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Do you k ow how to grow rice?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> Do you k ow how to grow rice?











How to start a rice farm | Hello Homestead


In many countries, rice is grown in small paddies for personal consumption and to sell. But in the US, most people have no idea how to start a rice farm.




hellohomestead.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You cannot grow rice where you live. Period.

It is grown in the Sacramento Valley.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

wr said:


> Do you k ow how to grow rice?


I'm going to hazard a guess that she won't be growing rice in So Cal.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You cannot grow rice where you live. Period.
> 
> It is grown in the Sacramento Valley.


That leaves rice out of the picture.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Actually, water allocations are at zero for Central Valley project this year, I am unsure what the allocations were for the State water project. What I'm getting at is very little rice here this year unless the farmers are overdrafting the aquifers again or obtaining water transfers from elsewhere. The last few years groundwater pumping has been becoming more restricted because of SGMA


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> How to start a rice farm | Hello Homestead
> 
> 
> In many countries, rice is grown in small paddies for personal consumption and to sell. But in the US, most people have no idea how to start a rice farm.
> ...


I know how rice is grown and also know it requires too much water and a much different climate than I have.

Would you consider this to be a cost effective venture if you need to buy the rice and build the machine?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No


Thats something she needs to learn.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

wr said:


> Thats something she needs to learn.


Many have tried and failed to get her to understand that.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

painterswife said:


> Many have tried and failed to get her to understand that.


Many seem not to remember or understand that she is on the Autism spectrum.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Wolf mom said:


> Many seem not to remember or understand that she is on the Autism spectrum.


That does not make it a given that she can't get the point.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Wolf mom said:


> Many seem not to remember or understand that she is on the Autism spectrum.


My boss has autism and managed to channel it into becoming a highly certified paramedic as well as a excellent business man, although it does create challenges for employees on occasion.

Thankfully, nobody gave him a free pass because he has a disability.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree. She is articulate. She is intelligent. She is self aware. Focus on real projects instead of pie in the sky ones is where her energy needs to be. Understanding that she needs to work on feeding and providing for herself first, should be that focus.

Jerryberry, do you get what I just wrote? I expect that your family has always provided for you, allowing you to dream big but not have to follow through. Dreaming big is great but you need to work on the small steps first and not count on your family or teachers to steer you on the right path. You have to do some of that for yourself.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

painterswife said:


> I agree. She is articulate. She is intelligent. She is self aware. Focus on real projects instead of pie in the sky ones is where her energy needs to be. Understanding that she needs to work on feeding and providing for herself first, should be that focus.
> 
> Jerryberry, do you get what I just wrote? I expect that your family has always provided for you, allowing you to dream big but not have to follow through. Dreaming big is great but you need to work on the small steps first and not count on your family or teachers to steer you on the right path. You have to do some of that for yourself.


Maybe this is where the instructors are failing. Not paying attention to what she's obsessing over and not working to divert her to something more beneficial.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

robin416 said:


> Maybe this is where the instructors are failing. Not paying attention to what she's obsessing over and not working to divert her to something more beneficial.


I don't believe this school will teach her what she wants. It seems to be a basic get you prepared to work with others course. She already is obsessing on the end product instead of soaking in this beginner class.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I can’t grow oranges where I live… still love orange juice! Thank heavens someone invented the wheel…. Raw materials can now be readily transported great distances.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Wolf mom said:


> Many seem not to remember or understand that she is on the Autism spectrum.


Eactly!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> Eactly!


So is my boss. He runs a multi million dollar a year private ambulance company as well as being a world champion cutting horse contender.

you can sell yourself short or use the unique traits you have to your advantage.

One of my very favourite people has Down’s Syndrome but that hasn’t prevented him from playing a key role in his family’s ranch or to create his own job and become the guy that every client wants to see when their trucks show up on site.

We have members with all sorts of disabilities that have found ways to achieve their goals, even if it was more difficult and so can you.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> So is my boss. He runs a multi million dollar a year private ambulance company as well as being a world champion cutting horse contender.
> 
> you can sell yourself short or use the unique traits you have to your advantage.
> 
> ...


How can a complete beginner like me go the extra mile in terms of homesteading homework?


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jerryberry said:


> How can a complete beginner like me go the extra mile in terms of homesteading homework?


By listening and accepting the truth of what so many have been telling you. So far, I haven't seen you doing that.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> By listening and accepting the truth of what so many have been telling you. So far, I haven't seen you doing that.


How do I take their word for it? I'm still not allowed to do anything other than academy training and researching. Keep in mind I live in a group home. The kitchen and garden are off limits for me until I'm fully trained by the academy so says the house parent. I can't attend dad's house at the moment because he's too busy with his software business plus my house parent won't allow me to visit his house without a good behavioral report. My house parent is too busy with caring for the other clients so going to a csa or a community garden is no-go. Most of my family is too occupied with their own things that we rarely see each other. I'm not allowed to go to places on my own for legality reasons.

All I can do is research and hand-copy said research.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Can you get a hold of a gallon milk jug? Do they ever take you Walmart? You could try growing some seeds in a gallon milk jug.

It is one thing to research things but a whole other ball of wax of actually doing it. This is what everyone is trying to tell you

Question? This may be too personal and don't feel like you have to answer. How is things going to change for you once you are done with classes? If the group home does not have time now how is things going to change for you in the future?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Ziptie said:


> Can you get a hold of a gallon milk jug? Do they ever take you Walmart? You could try growing some seeds in a gallon milk jug.
> 
> It is one thing to research things but a whole other ball of wax of actually doing it. This is what everyone is trying to tell you
> 
> Question? This may be too personal and don't feel like you have to answer. How is things going to change for you once you are done with classes? If the group home does not have time now how is things going to change for you in the future?


I actually checked out the school website and much of it is geared toward helping students learn life skills by way of a few industries and it looks like JerryBerry selected agriculture.

I suspect that when everyone is settled in, the agriculture group will plan a small garden as a group and tend it accordingly, along with a certain amount of classroom time.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Ziptie said:


> Can you get a hold of a gallon milk jug? Do they ever take you Walmart? You could try growing some seeds in a gallon milk jug.
> 
> It is one thing to research things but a whole other ball of wax of actually doing it. This is what everyone is trying to tell you
> 
> Question? This may be too personal and don't feel like you have to answer. How is things going to change for you once you are done with classes? If the group home does not have time now how is things going to change for you in the future?


Idk to both questions. The backyard looks bone dry, my house parent knows that, she's too busy with phone calls from doctors, therapists, etc. to do anything. She rarely takes us to walmart or costco because her schedule is as packed as a can of sardines. I know what they're trying to tell me. I just trying to tell them that I'm just not able to physically do anything other than research for the time being. I do want to do it but I need the house parent's permission since the garden is the property of the group home. I'm not allowed to go to places unsupervised for legality reasons plus My entire family is too busy with their things to even help me. These aren't cop-out excuses, they're genuine reasons why I'm not able to plan and grow a garden. I rarely talk to my house parent since she's so busy. If I want to do something like planning and growing a garden, I must ask the house parent for permission. If I don't follow that rule, she would verbally blow her stack at me thus send my dad a negative behavioral report thus ruining my chance into having a birthday sleepover with him this july.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jerryberry said:


> How do I take their word for it? I'm still not allowed to do anything other than academy training and researching. Keep in mind I live in a group home. The kitchen and garden are off limits for me until I'm fully trained by the academy so says the house parent. I can't attend dad's house at the moment because he's too busy with his software business plus my house parent won't allow me to visit his house without a good behavioral report. My house parent is too busy with caring for the other clients so going to a csa or a community garden is no-go. Most of my family is too occupied with their own things that we rarely see each other. I'm not allowed to go to places on my own for legality reasons.
> 
> All I can do is research and hand-copy said research.


That first question is an insult. You're here looking for informed, first hand information and you have the nerve to ask how can you take their word for it? That's pretty shameful.

I see excuse after excuse. You're researching stuff that is useless and is not teaching you how to do a darned real life thing. Your research should be about the real world and not wasting valuable time by not learning things that are important.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> That first question is an insult. You're here looking for informed, first hand information and you have the nerve to ask how can you take their word for it? That's pretty shameful.
> 
> I see excuse after excuse. You're researching stuff that is useless and is not teaching you how to do a darned real life thing. Your research should be about the real world and not wasting valuable time by not learning things that are important.


What important things should I learn? What do you want me to do?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Jerryberry said:


> What important things should I learn? What do you want me to do?


What you need to know is how to fix meals for yourself. What you need to know is how to clean up after yourself. What you need to know is how to wash your own dishes and do your own laundry. What you need to know is how to plan a menu and grocery list.

I don't know how your group home is set up but it sounds more like a prison than a home where you make a transition from your parents home to your own home. Maybe I'm too used to being able to do what I want, where I want and when I want. I had the benefit of an excellent mentor for gardening and cooking. My grandma let me help pick out seeds for our garden and guided me in planning and preparing meals. Experience is the best teacher and if you never get to do things yourself, all the reading in the world won't make it stick in your head.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> What you need to know is how to fix meals for yourself. What you need to know is how to clean up after yourself. What you need to know is how to wash your own dishes and do your own laundry. What you need to know is how to plan a menu and grocery list.
> 
> I don't know how your group home is set up but it sounds more like a prison than a home where you make a transition from your parents home to your own home. Maybe I'm too used to being able to do what I want, where I want and when I want. I had the benefit of an excellent mentor for gardening and cooking. My grandma let me help pick out seeds for our garden and guided me in planning and preparing meals. Experience is the best teacher and if you never get to do things yourself, all the reading in the world won't make it stick in your head.


The kitchen is still off limits so I'm not able to make my own meals. I don't need help in bathing, clothing, toileting, oral care nor chores. I'm not allowed to handle anything sharp such as knives and scissors for legality reasons.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Will you eventually be taught how to make meals? You can never truly care for yourself if you don't know how to feed yourself.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> Will you eventually be taught how to make meals? You can never truly care for yourself if you don't know how to feed yourself.


I hope so. As of May 22nd 2022, I just don't when I will finally learn how to cook. I'm not allowed to use a knife nor scissors for legality reasons.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Will you eventually be taught how to make meals? You can never truly care for yourself if you don't know how to feed yourself.


From what I have read, training is structured and right now, it looks like everybody is getting settled in.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> You cannot grow rice where you live. Period.
> 
> It is grown in the Sacramento Valley.


It’s also grown in large quantities in Arkansas.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> From what I have read, training is structured and right now, it looks like everybody is getting settled in.


For me, yes. My day program is expecting new clients in the near future.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> I actually checked out the school website and much of it is geared toward helping students learn life skills by way of a few industries and it looks like JerryBerry selected agriculture.
> 
> I suspect that when everyone is settled in, the agriculture group will plan a small garden as a group and tend it accordingly, along with a certain amount of classroom time.


I hope you're right about my group planning and tending a small garden. If I'm allowed to garden at my group home, I'm expected to be fully trained how to plan and tend a garden.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Jerryberry said:


> I hope you're right about my group planning and tending a small garden. If I'm allowed to garden at my group home, I'm expected to be fully trained how to plan and tend a garden.


Are you also enrolled to work with one of the local farms in the agriculture program? That should also give you a great deal of insight into horticulture that will help with gardening.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

wr said:


> Are you also enrolled to work with one of the local farms in the agriculture program? That should also give you a great deal of insight into horticulture that will help with gardening.


As a volunteer yes


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s a two acre farm. 😃


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It’s a two acre farm. 😃


The Ecology Center?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Isn't that right? I had a link, I thought. Hmm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Is this it?






The Ecology Center







www.theecologycenter.org


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

painterswife said:


> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Isn't that right? I had a link, I thought. Hmm.


Yes


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

From the link

"Our 28-acre farm, located in the heart of San Juan Capistrano, has been designed to produce the highest quality fruits, vegetables, berries, herbs and flowers."


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ah. Bigger than I realized.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> From the link
> 
> "Our 28-acre farm, located in the heart of San Juan Capistrano, has been designed to produce the highest quality fruits, vegetables, berries, herbs and flowers."


Absolutely correct


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It looks like they have a good layout, by looking at the drawing on their site.


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Danaus29 said:


> It looks like they have a good layout, by looking at the drawing on their site.


Yup.


----------

